# Help me identify my Cichlids please!



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I've come to this forum many times for information and until Sunday never had a reason to post because the site is so informative!

I figure while I'm here I should ask for help identifying what species of Cichlids I have in my tank. I bought the tank 2nd hand about a year ago and it came with a stock of Cichlids which I can't seem to identify accurately. I admit I'm an idiot when it comes to Cichlids, I've always kept traditional tropical fish before this tank, but with the help of this site, they're very easy to care for. I figure if anyone can identify what I've got, it'll be this site.

Without further ado, here we go:

1: I know that I have 1 "Electric Blue" Johanni who absolutely refused to have his picture taken, so he is not pictured here.

2: I believe the following photo shows a "Yellow Lab" (I'm about 95% certain on this one):









3: I have no idea what these guys are, I have 3 of them, one is slightly lighter colored than the other two. Ignore the yellow guy in the 2nd photo. 2 photos attached:

















4: I've been unable to find a similar fish to this guy in photos online. I'm beginning to wonder if he's even a Cichlid:









5: And lastly this guy. I have been unable to find a positive ID on this dude either, although I suspect he's some sort of Kenyi (about 1% sure on this one):

















Has anyone ever mentioned how hard it is to photograph fish? SHEESH! Anyway, I'd appreciate any and all suggestions as to what I have! I'd like to diversify the color in the tank a bit and would like to have compatible fish. All these guys seem to get along fine, but I'd prefer not to start WWIII by adding a new fish to the bunch!


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

4th pic is a convict cichlid and 5th is a acei cichlid


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

2. Labidochromis caeruleus (Yellow Lab)
3. Labeotropheus fuelleborni
4. Convict Cichlid
5. Pseudotropheus sp. "acei"


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

2.) Yellow Lab.
4.) Convict Cichlid, yeah.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

No. 4 looks like a sajica+convict hybrid.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice yellow lab, BTW...

Is the convict in the same tank with them?


----------



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow you guys are good! I used to have a pair of the yellow labs, but lost one this past weekend due to a water quality problem.

And yes, the Convict is in the same tank with the rest of them. I bought the tank 2nd hand a year ago and it was already stocked with cichlids. The only fish I've added is the pair (now one) yellow lab. I'm under the assumption that they are all African Cichlids except for the Convict. They all seem to get along fine, except for on occasion when the Lab or the Johanni decide to pick on the Convict, but he always sets them straight. Is there anything I should be aware of with having a mixed tank like this?

Sorry for all the questions about Cichlids, I've kept fish for well over a decade, but I'm new to the world of Cichlids. Thanks again for the positive ID's!


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

I have convicts in both my mixed tanks..

They are the most territorial of all my fish, and will stand up to anything regardless of the size.

But they dont go looking for fights.

I have a breeding pair in my 4ft and the fry are now around 1-2".
During the spawning they took over a small area of the tank behind the rocks, but as the fry have grown up and demand more food, they are taking a bigger and bigger area.

I plan to take the fry to a LFS soon, but im sure it will happen again soon unless i seperate the pair.

They seem to be arch enemies with parrot fish (maybe due to the possibility of breeding), so avoid adding them if you can.

But i have other peacocks that i would choose to let go to limit agression, beofre i would let the convicts go.

I have never had one do any actual harm to another fish other than the parrots, they just intimidate them.

I have had the tanks running for over a year with this mix too.

Hope this help


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Convicts tend to only be extremely aggressive only when they're breeding, so yes as above. They are territorial, hence when their territory is invaded, especially when breeding/have fries, they are really aggressive. Otherwise they won't look for fights.

Convicts can be with Africans. In fact most Africans and Americans can be together. Actually.

The above looks like a Convict. I see no Sajica. None, nada.


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are some pics of my convicts for interest


----------



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm glad to find out you can mix and match Cichlids. I've always heard that you're supposed to keep the different types separated, but it appears that's a bit of misinformation. I've grown attached to my Convict so I'm glad I found out what he is. I nearly lost him this weekend due to water quality issues (see my other thread in the Illness forum for more info on that) and I'm glad he pulled through. My favorite though is the Acei... Something about the royal blue with the fluorescent yellow fins is just gorgeous. Too bad he's such a pansy! If anything moves in the room he hides in the hollow log.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

shockdoc said:


> I'm glad to find out you can mix and match Cichlids. I've always heard that you're supposed to keep the different types separated, but it appears that's a bit of misinformation. I've grown attached to my Convict so I'm glad I found out what he is. I nearly lost him this weekend due to water quality issues (see my other thread in the Illness forum for more info on that) and I'm glad he pulled through. My favorite though is the Acei... Something about the royal blue with the fluorescent yellow fins is just gorgeous. Too bad he's such a pansy! If anything moves in the room he hides in the hollow log.


Haha yeah, a lot of people don't realize it because a number of different reasons. First of course is that cichlids are highly adaptable, and whilst it is true that there are some species/genera that require quite pristine, exact water conditions such as some Rams, for most they can adapt quite well. The reason is quite simple really - though they are mostly found in certain habitats, it does not mean that the water parameters there is exactly that of what they can sustain themselves in - most have a much wider range than the range they live in. In fact, this applies to most fish in the hobby, which is why you can mix and match fish from all around the world together. Then they can also adapt to conditions outside of their range - especially those that have been breed in the hobby for a long time.

What's worse for them is actually fluctuations, and funnily enough that's exactly how a lot of people lose their cichlids.  They see that their pH or whatever is not 'perfect' and keep on trying to change it to make it 'perfect', and that could keep on fluctuating continuously and just make the inhabitants worse and worse and worse, especially if they try to take the 'easy' way and use heaps of chemicals to change the water chemistry immediately.

Anyways yeah. I have paradise fish, red tail sharks, bristlenoses, borneo suckers, rainbowfish, americans and africans together in one tank. At other times I've had bullrouts and loaches in as well, and never had a problem. They all thrive so yeah... unless you're keeping the really 'weak' species, then you'll be fine keeping your fish together.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Your far to long winded for anyone with any sence to think this a good mix.
Sure it can work for a while but time will tell. :wink:

Mbuna are best with Mbuna, CA best with CA. Its hardly rocket science.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Keeping fish in less than ideal conditions can work for a time... fish are surprisingly adaptable in these regards. Smoking doesn't usually kill people in the first year either....


----------



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know how long these fish have been kept together before I got them, but I've had them for a year now. I have no intention of mixing anymore oddballs in my tank, but it's good to know that they can coexist, at least for a period of time.

Out of curiosity though, what would be a good species to add to the tank to add a bit of color? I have blue, yellow, and orange covered pretty handily. I'm not interested in anything finicky or fragile, just something "different" to spice things up a bit.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What size is this tank? Length hieght and width please. Only then can we give reasonale advice.

Keeping the Convicts with Mbuna singles is such an unusual mix its going to be hard to advise well.
Convicts can be reasonably Ok but when they breed and have young to protect all bets are off unless the tank is very big.

I strongly suspect to add others safely and well you need to sort your stocking first.
I also understand its not your fault (not your choice of mix) you are going to have major probs if or rather when the convicts breed.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Saying that they for sure look good and healthy so far. 8)


----------



## shockdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

The tank is a 65 gallon "long". Dimensions are 48"L x 13"D x 24"H. I only have 1 Convict in the tank, so there's no chance of breeding 

My stock is wonky for sure, but they were in place when I got the tank 2nd hand. Unfortunately there is no "LFS" here, just a 2nd rate petstore that the fish may as well be as bad if not worse than Wal-Mart, although that is where I got the yellow lab and he seems to be fine. The nearest reputable fish shop is in San Antonio which is a good hour or better drive from here, I'm not opposed to driving into SA to buy fish, but I'm more wary about taking mine to the shop to "trade in" to adjust the stock in the tank!

I'd prefer to keep the tank fairly lightly stocked since it cuts down on maintenance, and with the mixed species in the tank, I think it would help on stress levels to the fish.


----------

